# Ramping up for more!



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 17, 2015)

Took off from Columbus late April of this year to spread the wings and make sure I hadn't turned soft. I was ready for a new kind of adventure, and hollyyyyy _shit_ did I find what I was looking for, and then some. I was smitten. Addicted. Couldn't get enough 

Met up with the kind of spirits who make you excited to take on the day (WHATS UP @kaichulita, @Viking_Adventurer, @JimH1991 ), and they exposed me to the unlimited and awesome possibilities that an open road has to offer.
So, just like any thoroughly-inspired tenderfooted traveler would do when they're just realizing the world is one giant playground and life is but an endless recess...I stopped traveling and bunkered down in Florida for a bit.  But only cause I need to make some moves and save the dough for some *real *travel.

Need to acquire a passport, vehicle, some "oh fuck" funds, a camera, and a bunch of other stuff. Planning to take off from Cape Coral, FL to Fairbanks, AK...Then shoot down the west coast to Puerto Williams, Chile. I managed to find the kind of work that'll let me save, and it looks like I should be set to travel come late spring/early summer of next year. I wanna do it _right_, ya know? Found some work as a professional mover -- it's tough as hell, but it pays pretty well. Enough to not stress over getting by and having a little bit of fun in the meantime.

Its tough, though, I'll tell ya that. From traveling the open road and only worrying about what's in front of you...To being surrounded by folk who don't understand you (Nor do they care to!), bills that have to be met, and future problems/responsibility that ya gotta worry about. Selling precious time for financial gain is the norm here, and squandering your dreams to be "sensible" seems to be acceptable here.
After traveling the open road, headed to wherever, bound by nothing, and only at the mercy of my most compelling whim...This house feels like nothing more than a human sized kennel that comes with a 2 car garage and a cute white fence. It feels funny that something as arbitrary as a property line has so much power!

But it isn't all that bad, I just like to bitch. Just reached the first major milestone and purchased a laptop...got a decent internet connection to boot. The rough times are over, and I'm still adjusting to the fact lol. Now that I'm back with you guys and can be in the company of those who understand this life, the party can go on! You don't know how refreshing it is, truly. 

But yeah! I've been staring at this laptop screen for like 2 hours, overwhelmed by the amount of potential and opportunity that this fucking thing has. Didn't have a clue what to do with the damn thing, so I figured I'd give ya guys a little update on how things have been!

Its been tough,
But it's getting much better 

I'll cya guys around!


----------



## Durp (Jul 17, 2015)

I am glad all is well man. I'm selling my whole rig, truck trailer and all the shit that I can't take on the open water. Hit me up if your interested. I'm asking $3k for everything.


----------



## Tude (Jul 17, 2015)

Lofty plans - lovely plans!!! Go for it and have fun and be safe!!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 17, 2015)

Go, you!

Live life on your terms. If you can't, rebel and hang on to your dreams!

Nice to see you back!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks, guys 

@JimH1991 - I wish, but I gotta get something a little more compact -- Easier to conceal and easier on the gas mileage. I'm thinking a motorcycle, but I won't know til I whip up the cash to actually make moves.

@Tude - I just wanna see _everything_ :3

@Andrea Van Scoyoc - Glad to be back!! Holy shit...my people! I'm connected, yet again  Can't tell ya how good it feels. All of these civilized folk make my feet itch like something terrible. Most of them are just so...stagnant  You guys keep me sane hahaha


----------



## Durp (Jul 17, 2015)

Moto cycle is a good idea just don't get it stolen south of the boarder


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds to me like you're on an excellent path, my friend!


----------



## Kal (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 20, 2015)

Might find the car offers less freedom. Yeah you can bounce quick bit since you'll have money spend it on a flight or bus or Amtrak tickets. I've done all these and a lot of rubber tramping. Foot is way more freedom


----------

